# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  360 total security

## kapusta

Здравствуйте! Для бесплатного коммерческого использования 360 total security подходит? Имеется ввиду продажей его мы не будем заниматься. Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Оцициальный сайт говорит следующее:



> Обратите внимание! В соглашении об использовании нашей программы четко прописано, что 360 Total Security является некоммерческим антивирусом. Это значит, что его можно устанавливать на предприятиях, но только в том случае, когда:
> 
> вы не можете прямо использовать права, полученные от Qihoo 360 для получения коммерческой выгоды;
> программное обеспечение не является инструментом для извлечения конкурентных преимуществ или получения прибыли;
> наша программа ни в каком виде не предоставляет вам прямую или косвенную финансовую выгоду.
> Если для ваших целей такие условия подходят, смело устанавливайте 360 Total Security на рабочие машины. Если же нет, не рискуйте нарушать международное законодательство. В случае возникновения споров разбирательство будет проходить в соответствии с нормами Американской арбитражной ассоциации.


https://www.360totalsecurity.com/ru/...ommercial-use/

----------

